

The return of the Unix wars? (2012) - sciurus
https://lwn.net/Articles/494248/

======
bitslayer
Spoiler alert, no.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

